

Script for clicking Proceed button at Google Play cart every 4sec to buy Nexus - amima

It really helps, my friend just got his Nexus 4 order with this script. In Google Chrome press Ctrl+Shift+J, paste the script to Console, and hit Enter.<p>setInterval( function() { var buttons = document.getElementsByClassName( 'buy-button-price' ); for ( var i = 0; i &#60; buttons.length; i++ ) { if ( buttons[i].value === 'Proceed' ) { buttons[i].click(); console.log("click") } } }, 4000);
======
t413
Legendary. Was working on building this exact kindof thing but you beat me to
it. Took 1.5 minutes and it worked.

However, it HAS NO DETECTION OF SUCCESS, there is a popup not a page change.
If I did it again I'd save the setInterval() result id and then use
clearInterval(thatVar) when it works.

------
SubFuze
I made a similar one but instead of waiting 4 seconds, it makes a new request
after it sees a new error response: <http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=XWwm8Sdv>

------
wmf
There's a better trick. Tab until the proceed button has keyboard focus, then
hold down Enter.

~~~
amima
There are two problems with this: you have to actually hold Enter, and the
other thing: it will produce way too many requests to Google Play. It will
cause Play to handle requests even worse, you will not benefit from this.
Automatic request every 4 seconds is better for Google Play and more
convinient :).

